# IVF study finds frozen embryos better



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Saw this article and thought it would be of interest to ladies undergoing FET. I start mine Jan 2013 if AF shows up in time....Good luck ladies xxx

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/7f743780-f5a3-11e1-a6bb-00144feabdc0.html#ixzz2GBjRpmT9

September 4, 2012 12:07 am

IVF study finds frozen embryos better

By Clive Cookson

In vitro fertilisation gives better results when frozen rather than fresh embryos are used, according to a study reported at the British Science Festival in Aberdeen.

Researchers combined data from 11 similar studies investigating more than 37,000 pregnancies, in which either a freshly extracted embryo or a thawed frozen one was implanted in the mother's womb. Adverse outcomes, including premature births, stillbirths and low birthweight babies, were between 20 and 40 per cent lower with frozen embryos.

"The findings are completely counter-intuitive," said Abha Maheshwari, the study leader.

Current practice is to select the best embryos, as judged by their appearance under the microscope, for transfer. Good-looking spare embryos are frozen for transplant at a later date.

The University of Aberdeen scientists say this practice may need to alter if further research confirms the latest unexpected findings.

"This represents a major paradigm change in assisted reproduction and one that could satisfy the twin demands of optimising safety and success," said Dr Maheshwari.

It could also make the initial cost of IVF higher but might, in the long run, be less expensive if the number of complications is reduced. Straightforward IVF in the UK is typically about £4,000 a "cycle", including drugs and tests. The extra charges for freezing, storing and thawing embryos are about £1,000.

There are two possible explanations for the Aberdeen findings. First, that freezing and thawing somehow raises embryo quality. Second, and more likely according to Dr Maheshwari, is that the mother's womb is in better condition to receive a thawed frozen embryo, having had time to recover from the egg extraction procedure.

Fertility experts welcomed the study, but warned against jumping to
conclusions.

Stuart Lavery, IVF director at Hammersmith Hospital, said: "This is an important paper as it provides reassurance about the perinatal outcomes following frozen embryo replacement cycles, but it would be incorrect to conclude from these findings that we should stop performing fresh transfers and freeze all embryos with subsequent thaw transfers."

Professor Peter Braude, of King's College London, said: "Albeit that the findings are difficult to explain, they are important in that they provide reassurance for cryopreservation programmes about short-term outcome.

"Since these results only apply to those few embryos that result in successful pregnancy, one might speculate that only the most resilient embryos withstand the further insult and hence their immediate outcome is better."

"However, information about long-term outcome for the children following freezing and thawing is lacking," Prof Braude added.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Very interesting article, thanks for sharing.  I'm hoping for a FET cycle early this year (although nothing planned as yet) so this gives me a bit more hope  

Good luck with your FET this month xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Many thanks Nosilab and good luck to you too hun x


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

xx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this, its giving me extra hope for our FET!  We are starting ours this month too, just waiting for AF which is due in about a week or so.

Good luck to you both on your treatments.  

xxx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Ive had 2 fresh ICSI's and had 2 embies transferred each time, I believe my body just couldnt handle a pregnancy after all those drugs, We did a FET and got pregnant!

Good luck to all you ladies, Hope you get your frosty miracles soon

xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Amz and Carrots. Amz thanks for sharing your story its nice to hear about bfp. Carrots I am in the same boat as you, I'm waiting on the dreaded af to start too. I believe I am 4dpo and I think I caught ovulation this month so just waiting to see what will happen. Are you doing a natural or medicated fet?

Good luck ladies this is our year


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, hope you all had good weekends.

Luv One - fingers crossed that you got lucky naturally.  I thought we'd done it ourselves in November, had a week of mild cramping and other symptoms and then AF was late.  Was gutted when she arrived!!  Ours is a medicated FET, what about you?

Amz - congrats of your FET working!  I have wondered if the fresh cycle was just too much for my body to take which is why ours didn't work.  Did you have a medicated FET or a natural one?  Any advise as to what to do/not to do would be appreciated.



xxx


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the article. I'm hoping one of my frozen embryo's (8 of them!!) will gibe me a BFP this year!


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Good luck with your precious embie Ballboy. When will you be cycling?

Carrots if only it could be a natural bfp but Im not holding my breath...fingers crossed though lol.
Are you DR for your medicated cycle? I have been looking online for meds to take to prepare for the Fet but seems like just the normal vitamins, folic acid and pregnacare. Would be nice if someone could come up with the right cocktail of drugs to take to aid success!


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi

Luv One - I have to d/r for approx 2 weeks and then take drugs to thicken my lining again.  Are you doing a natural FET?  If you find any miracle drugs then let me know.  

Ballboy - 8 frosties, wowie thats fab!  Fingers crossed you get a BFP this year with one or two of them.



xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Carrots,

I am doing natural to start with then if no ovulation switch to medicated by DR on day 21. Will keep you posted about the meds  

Good luck hun x


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Carrotts!

Now what to do with my frozen ones! I have 8 so dont want to waste them. Do I have another go at homerton or do I transfer. I'm considering ARGC, Zita West and Create Health.

ARGC scares me as once you start with these guys then you cant eally change - they have the best results but are so expensive hat my tries might be limited (I have been told that it is "just a matter of time"). My friend went to Create but I think that they scpecialise in low reserve than recurrent checmical... Zita could be a cross between the two.

I dont know what to do!!!! Dont really want to pay £200 to see each clinic...


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Carrots I did medicated - I found for me it took the stress out of hoping I ovulated on time and getting the right day etc! 

Best of luck to all starting soon x


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Just touching base to see how you are doing. Carrots I know you should be doing ET soon hows the lining? Ballboy what did you decide? Amz how are you? Nosilab any idea when this year you will be doing yours?

I am doing ET this sunday so can't wait to be reunited with my embies xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Luv one,

Wishing you lots and lots of luck for Sunday     Really not sure what's happening with us as yet, we're still in limbo regarding treatment.  I want to try again (I think?!) but DH doesn't  

Sending lots of positivity your way


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi ladies

*Luv one* - how are you? Wow, I can't believe your ET is this Sunday, how exciting! That's has come around really quickly, or maybe mine is just taking forever?!  Do you know how many frosties you are going to put back? Sending you lots of luck.

*Nosilab* - I hope you win your DH round to your way of thinking, us girlies usually can. Would be so sad to not give it another go when you have the little frostie(s) waiting for you but I know that financially/emotionally it is very draining.

*Ballboy* - What did you decide to do with your frosties, or are you still thinking about it?

I started phase two of my drugs on Tuesday and am now popping progynova three times a day. I have a scan on Friday 8th and am hoping I get the okay at that to book in ET. We have 4 frosties (2 x 5day, 2 x 6 day) and they will defrost two at a time. I will find out the grades next week and hopefully that will help us decide which ones we would rather use first. It's nice to know we have another try available but am hoping and praying we don't need it. Although not sure I could bear the thought of our final two frosties being discarded if they are no longer required.  I guess we have a long long way to go yet before I need to worry about that.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Sorry its been so long how are you doing my 2ww is over tomorrow but tested early and it was a positive so wishing you all lots of luck wherever you are in your cycle.

xx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations *Luv One,* that is amazing news! You must be over the moon hun. It's always so nice to hear success stories. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy, keep us posted.

I have ET on Tuesday, so only two more sleeps - yay!!! I still feel really chilled about it all and can't really believe its next week really. I've found the whole FET process so easy I kind of keep thinking I must have missed something. 

Lots of love to everyone. 
xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi ladies looks like I had a chemical it now says 'not pregnant' I can't believe it that will teach me!!!


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Carrotts 12. I've decided to try and use them. I'll speak to the new clinic, but ideally a 3 day and a 5 day. Luvone - I'm a seasoned chemical pregnancy candidate. After my latest ectopic I don't think I'll trust anything til I see a heartbeat on a scan!!!


----------

